# FS: cichlids, bala shark (UPDATED)



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Breeding pair of Jack dempseys $40.00 
Pair of wild columbian severums $60.00
Balla shark free with the purchase of any of the above

Can upload pics if there is intrest, post in the thread or pm

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## thespa (May 1, 2010)

Could you send me picture of your parrot cichlid? And how big is it? Thanks!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

can you send me pics of the carnation and the pigeon blood discus


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Check your mail!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump ttt lets get these gone


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent!!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

up up and away


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Let me know if the dude interested in the butterfly pleco falls though. I'd love to take his place.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

don't you have a big fahaka wheres that


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

hehe butterfly and leopard plecos I am for sure picking them up on friday cant pass up this deal


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

your message box is full


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah just deleted lol. If you pmed me and i dont pm you back then please send me another message 

Alex


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

im coming to take the parrot tonight!! check your pm


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Alex, your box is still full


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Post ur phone # alex


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

tryed getting ahold of you many times... but no answer, i left you 2 messages aswell, I want to come and pick up the parrot. You can call me back at 604 729 0127..thanks 
Sarah


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hey guys sorry, pm box was full. Sarah i will give you a call tomorrow, Pm me away again.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

My number is 778 828 8821, please call after 4 pm

Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Cleaned thread, please, i need them gone asap. Any offer considered.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Budumbump!


----------

